# what is it?



## RDRIGGS (Mar 23, 2016)

pretty sure its costume jewelry, but any guess to if its modern or vintage.  thanks in advance!


----------



## botlguy (Mar 24, 2016)

Well,,,,, It's not bottle or jar or go-with related so I don't have a clue.       Jim

BTW, I've been wondering what age / date parameters does the term "Vintage" include? Bottle collectors generally consider before 1900 to be Antique.


----------



## RDRIGGS (Mar 24, 2016)

sorry, I thought this thread was for non bottle related finds


----------



## botlguy (Mar 24, 2016)

I am not busting your chops at all, just letting you know I don't know and subscribing to the thread. Really, I want to know, how old is "Vintage"? I see the term used and generally understand it's meaning but I'm trying to put harder numbers to it if possible.            Jim


----------



## Bass Assassin (Mar 24, 2016)

I think by definition (pertaining to time periods of when a product was produced or manufactured) the term "vintage" is misused quite often. It actually is used when stating a time period, era or year. For example, a confederate belt buckle is of 1861-1865 vintage. I think vintage and circa are likely synonymous. That's just my opinion of course.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 3, 2016)

"Vintage" is generally used to refer to something that isn't old enough to be antique but isn't particularly new either, especially when it comes to clothes from the 50's-80's era.  I'm not sure how it works with jewelry, it's kind of a wishy-washy term, but it's probably referring to around the same time frame as vintage clothes are from.


----------



## andy volkerts (Apr 12, 2016)

I believe Bass Assassin has it correct vintage and circa should be synonymous, but some dealers refer it as meaning 40s 50s.............


----------

